
NextDNS Is Out of Beta - jrnkntl
https://nextdns.io
======
Urgo
Since pretty much all the reviews here are glowing I'll offer up an
alternative.

If you want what they are selling, then it does work quite well.. but there
are drawbacks.. one primarily.. that made me end up not using it for my whole
network and only on my ipad when I don't want ads in a game.

As mentioned in other comments, you can whitelist domains, but unlike the
whitelist in ublock or something in your browser, this means you need to know
the exact ad server domain/domains. For example if I want ads on for certain
websites to help support or troubleshoot my own site then I'm unable to do
that or if the wife needs to see an ad in her game to get gems, you have to
dig through the logs to find out what ad server its calling.. or set up
another profile to not block any ads.

In short, you're not whitelisting the domain you're visiting, you need to
whitelist every domain that website might call too. Perhaps most people are
okay with then and if so then ignore :)

Another thing I didn't like, which I mean makes sense, but in order to label a
device you need to run their client. I had set up nextdns on my router which
worked great, but if I wanted different devices to have different rulesets
they each needed to run the nextdns client. So good luck knowing which smart
device is calling what because you're not going to be installing the client on
your Alexa. One other downside of this which honestly I probably could have
fixed was their client broke WSL network connections so on my primary device I
ended up operating in logged out mode.

That said, I might end up giving it another shot at some point but running on
a very limited set of rules rather then the pretty comprehensive rulesets I
had enabled. I did like how it blocked the device telemetry calls.. perhaps
that is all I need to block and then handle everything else client side.

Hope this helps someone!

~~~
jmathai
Currently using OpenDNS Family Shield and giving NextDNS a try.

Re labeling devices: I set up descriptive hostnames and static LAN IPs on my
router for all my devices (including smart ones). The NextDNS interface
reports traffic using those hostnames without me having to run clients on any
of my devices.

I'm curious how the ad blocking will work. I was running adblock on my router
but had to disable it because a few legitimate sites were being blocked (i.e.
school sites my kids needed access to). I'm hoping NextDNS provides easier to
use controls and UI that would let me keep ad blocking enabled.

~~~
ianmcgowan
Did you install the clients or do anything in the setup to get that? I can see
client hostnames where the client software is installed, but just my external
IP for all others. It doesn't seem possible with just IPv4/Router config. Are
you using IPv6 or DoH?

------
kuon
If you are wondering (as I did) how they can know what is your DNS resolver,
they simply makes the webpage load some JS from a random host, like
"[https://853af2kklyt-dda385.test.nextdns.io/"](https://853af2kklyt-
dda385.test.nextdns.io/"). Of course, as this host cannot be cached anywhere,
their DNS are hit by your DNS resolver, thus they can know the IP of your DNS
resolver. In my case as I have a DNS server at home, it displayed the name of
the AS of my provider.

------
Brajeshwar
NextDNS is nice and easy to use for us, a family -- non-technical spouse, two
kids with access to devices for schools, 'games & stuff'. I ran Pi-Hole on a
Raspberry Pi 3 for about a year and it is one of the best ever there. I wanted
something simple and something I can just clicky-click.

Been testing NextDNS for quite a while and I like it. Will continue as long as
it serves what I'm looking for.

On a different note, unlike most of us, my wife and kids are worried that they
can no longer see those 'interesting and useful' ads. They go on to those ads,
spend long minutes browsing from one to the other, propelled by ads. My kids
discovers 'these amazing games' via the ads. It is a different world out
there.

~~~
Octopuz
That's why I switched to Adguard Home: [https://adguard.com/en/adguard-
home/overview.html](https://adguard.com/en/adguard-home/overview.html) You can
make custom configurations per device, OS or a different label you give them.
So you can have your wife see their ads while still blocking your smart TV
from calling home.

~~~
yumraj
Difference from pi-hole? Genuinely curious since I'm currently using pi-hole
at home.

~~~
Brajeshwar
NextDNS is advertised as Cloudflare + Pi-Hole. And I think this is correct.

Something wrong with the Pi-Hole, I have to sit down (likely at home), and do
it -- even to add/edit something. NextDNS is much simpler, I can set up from
anywhere and I can even ask my wife to fix herself stuffs.

Must be just personal but these days, I'm not too keen on doing everything
myself the way I want. I'm learning to say NO to a lot of things.

~~~
yumraj
Not NextDNS, my question/comment was regarding the parent comment's mention of
Adguard.

------
greatjack613
Really happy to hear this. I have loved next dns since its start, not only for
their product, but also due to the fact is is a clean sustainable business. No
need for ads, a generous free tier, and a cheap full featured paid tiered.
This is the way I would like to see most SaaS's go

~~~
elliekelly
And they give users incredible control over their data/privacy. Their privacy
policy is fantastic[1].

On my dashboard I can:

\- Enable/disable logs and decide whether logs include client IP address and
domains

\- Clear logs and set log retention period (as short as 1 hour and as long as
2 years)

\- Select the country of the servers that store my logs to the US, EU, or
Switzerland

I really hope to see more tech companies follow their lead.

[1] [https://nextdns.io/privacy](https://nextdns.io/privacy)

------
foob4r
That's awesome and I've tried nextdns and loved it. But - and this is just me
- I just don't trust anyone to delete my logs or not log in the first place.

That's why I'll probably not move off of my pihole

~~~
altano
You have to trust someone because at some point the DNS request is getting
made. It sounds like you're just choosing to trust your ISP.

~~~
tubbs
Is anyone aware of a VPN out there that supports PiHole-like list filtering,
so you could get the best of both worlds?

Right now it feels like I have to choose:

\- Use my PiHole to block all sorts of content on filtering lists that are
useful in cases like blocking unwanted tracking in mobile apps, but my ISP
knows everything I access

\- Use a VPN, where my ISP doesn't know what I'm doing, but every web service
I use can use whatever tracking it wants (except where uBlock is used and
such, but you don't get that luxury with, say, Samsung Smart TVs which are
notorious for phoning home)

~~~
iheart2code
My home network is running a VPN I can access from my phone & computers while
away. The home network includes a PiHole that is running DNSCrypt (DNS over
HTTPS) with Cloudflare's DNS service.

Edit: so ultimately, you'd be trusting whoever's on DNSCrypt's resolvers list.
Better than trusting Comcast, in my situation.

------
netcyrax
But missing the point. If I am worried about privacy from cloud players, why
to trust another cloud player?

I would setup my own Pi-Hole if I wanted true privacy.

Missing something?

~~~
rsync
"But missing the point. If I am worried about privacy from cloud players, why
to trust another cloud player?"

The workflow I am (not quite finished) setting up is as follows - I run a
caching, recursive nameserver (unbound) in my own colo space. That DNS server,
not me or my devices, is the nextDNS client.

Then I set all of my own networks and devices to use my (unbound) DNS server.

My goal is to receive all of the benefits of a paid nextdns account, but on
the nextdns side, all they see is a single, fixed IP, in a fixed location,
owned by a corporate entity, doing a bunch of DNS queries.

In fact, I am a bit worried about this exact setup because although I am using
this for my own, personal use, consistent with their expectations, I could
just as easily be a full-blown ISP passing through my nameservice to nextDNS
... how do they deal with that ?

Do they care ?

~~~
thanksforfish
You personally make a many DNS queries as a full-blown ISP? The fact that your
server does it's own caching may keep your query rate lower than others.

I'm sure they can refuse service to customers in certain cases.

~~~
rsync
No, I wouldn't make anywhere near that number of DNS requests, but the setup
would be the same - a caching, forwarding nameserver doing a MITM between my
networks and nextDNS.

So I assume they allow (or, rather, can't really disallow) such a setup but I
wonder what ramifications it has when someone decides to front their entire
customer base behind their nextDNS acount ...

~~~
thanksforfish
I'd assume they would just ask them to stop.

------
bad_user
This is cool.

NextDNS appears to implement DNS over HTTPs (DoH) and Firefox ships with it as
an option, next to Cloudflare.

UPDATE — Took it for a test drive:

* Logs are concerning, but look good for optimizing the traffic and notice odd communications; I already noticed telemetry sent by my browser that I switched off

* Ad blocking seems to work, not as good as desktop uBlock Origin, but I'll take anything for my iPhone

* Latency is around 30 - 100 msec, which seems a bit high? (server I connect to seems to be 400 km away)

~~~
cpeterso
> I already noticed telemetry sent by my browser that I switched off

Mozilla is running some Firefox experiments with different DoH providers.
Eventually Firefox may automatically select whichever DoH provider is the
fastest for each user. This would improve performance for users and reduce the
privacy concerns about DoH consolidation with one provider (the current
Firefox default Cloudflare).

------
troquerre
One cool thing about NextDNS is that they also support the Handshake DNS
protocol. It’s an alternative root DNS that supports new TLDs while
maintaining compatibility with existing ICANN TLDs
[https://handshake.org](https://handshake.org)

~~~
alin23
I got pretty excited when I saw that and tried to find some use cases for it
as soon as I enabled NextDNS. But I couldn't find any use case where it would
make domain management easier. In fact it seemed overly complicated with it
being auction based and having to use a cryptocurrency.

Have you found Handshake useful in any way?

~~~
troquerre
Right now most of the sites are personal projects and toy sites. You can check
out some of them here [https://github.com/NamebaseHQ/Awesome-
Handshake](https://github.com/NamebaseHQ/Awesome-Handshake). For my personal
use, I set up tieshun.txt to point to my personal todo.txt file, and I use
watchman to rsync my local todo.txt to tieshun.txt so I can access it from all
my devices. I could also set up todo.tieshunroquerre.com for this but I find
that tieshun.txt is much more convenient to use.

I bought tieshun.txt on [https://gateway.io](https://gateway.io) (in beta).
The owner of .txt set up their own registry and they're selling .txt domains.
That's another aspect of Handshake that I'm excited about. To get an ICANN TLD
you need to be a big corporation that can pay for the $200k application fee
(and you're not even guaranteed to get the name), whereas anyone can create a
registry on their own TLD with Handshake.

The cryptocurrency aspect is unintuitive (if possible it would've been ideal
to not require it), but it's actually needed in order to have a more secure
root of trust alternative to CAs. This article expands on this point:
[https://www.namebase.io/blog/meet-handshake-
decentralizing-d...](https://www.namebase.io/blog/meet-handshake-
decentralizing-dns-to-improve-the-security-of-the-internet)

------
buildbot
I trialed nextDNS based on other people talking about it here, and have really
liked it - it’s really awesome to have an always on, dns-over-https solution
for every device. I think it’s really worth the 20$ per year, just for the
slick ui and not having to manage a pihole somewhere.

~~~
40four
I was not aware of this service before, but I’m very interested! The price
seems very reasonable, and as you say, not managing a pi-hole device is very
appealing. I have tried multiple times to setup pi-hole on a dev board on my
home network, and could never get it to work properly so I gave up.

~~~
leesalminen
As a counter-example, I was amazed at how simple it was to set up Pi-Hole. I
thought they had the setup workflow built pretty well. Took me ~10 minutes
including flashing a SD card with Raspbian.

~~~
40four
That’s fair. I do like the project, and everything is well documented and easy
to follow.

I should have prefaced my statement with the fact that I was trying to install
it on something other than a raspberry pi. I have only tried on my Rock Pro 64
board. But to be fair, they are pretty mature, well supported boards at this
point.

I understand that it is designed to run on Pi boards first so the issue is
likely my specific hardware. But Pi-hole is supposed to be compatible with
Ubuntu 18.04 so I would have expected it to work regardless?

I’m not a networking expert though, if anyone has experience with pi-hole on
Rock pro’s or other Pine boards I’d love to know!

Maybe I’ll just go ahead and invest in one of the new Pi boards with 4Gb
memory :) That was the main reasons I got the Rock Pro 64 to begin with.

~~~
ac29
Certainly should work just fine - I've installed pi-hole a few times, and its
never been on an actual RasPi. Not sure what Linux distro you're running on
the Rock Pro, but I can't recommend Armbian enough for these sort of boards:
[https://www.armbian.com/rockpro64/](https://www.armbian.com/rockpro64/)

Install, and run armbian-config to get get an easy Pi-hole installer (among
many other functions).

~~~
40four
Thanks, I think I will try again with Arabian. It’s been a while since I
tried, I think Armbian was not available at that time. Something must have
been wrong with the other Ubuntu/ Debian builds I tried.

------
dewey
What's the difference between using the macOS app or just setting the DNS on a
router level? Just the attribution to a specific device in the dashboard? I
couldn't figure that out by reading the (actually very well written) FAQ.

~~~
nextdns
\- Encrypted DNS (DNS-over-HTTPS)

\- Ideal routing (low DNS latency)

\- Bypass DNS-level censorship (inside a country, from your hotel Internet
provider, your school, etc.)

\- Being able to identify your device in the logs (if you choose to)

\- Hardened Privacy Mode (if you are into that)

Edit: this goes for all our apps (iOS/Android/macOS/Windows/Router client),
not just macOS.

~~~
ianmcgowan
I literally (not figuratively) setup NextDNS yesterday and so far it's been
great. The documentation is awesome, and love the features available. The only
mild feedback I have is that the "Setup Guide" doesn't provide enough context
about what's going on, and the implications of setting up on my PC vs mobile
device vs router. It says:

"Follow the instructions below to set up NextDNS on your device, browser or
router."

A couple more sentences there would be super helpful..

------
algorithm314
Hello an other alternative is
[https://libreops.cc/radicaldns.html](https://libreops.cc/radicaldns.html) .
They also offer DNS over https and TLS
[https://libredns.gr/](https://libredns.gr/)

------
7ewis
Saw this when it first came out, never tried it until now.

Used it for around an hour and I've already made 2,000 requests and 15% of
those were blocked. Can definitely see myself going over 300,000 requests
(free monthly allowance) but it's looking great so far so would be happy to
support it.

Currently use AdGuard on my phone, looks like this does almost everything
AdGuard does (stats, logs, blocklists) with the added benefit of the
processing being done elsewhere.

------
firloop
Signed up for a year as soon as I got the email announcement. Love NextDNS and
excited to see where they go — particularly would love some sort of time-based
scheduling or API for rule automations.

------
pvg
A year to the day:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20012687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20012687)

Making this a perfect snee-less dupe!

------
pwdisswordfish2
"Privacy Policy

1\. We do not (and will never) sell, license, sub-license or share any of the
data submitted directly or indirectly by our users with any person or entity."

This does not cover metadata. For example, NextDNS analyzes the data submitted
directly or indirectly by the user and makes a note, "This user [something
private]"

If NextDNS sells, licenses, sublicenses or shares that metadata they are not
violating this Privacy Policy.

If NextDNS acquires data from a third party (e.g., data brokers) that
identifies NextDNS users, then that is not "data submitted directly or
indirectly by our users" and they are not violating this Privacy Policy if,
e.g., they pair that data with NextDNS metadata and store, sell,
license/sublicense or share it.

This Privacy Policy also does not cover the event of NextDNS itself or a
successor selling ads or ad services. If that ever happens, it would not
violate this Privacy Policy.

~~~
ray991
So NextDNS is free to sell metadata. What is the extent of this metadata - is
it like ‘this user spends 10 hours a day actively using the internet’, or
‘this user consumes a lot of streaming video content’, or this user ‘watches
netflix every friday evening’, or ‘this user uses duckduckgo instead of
google’? Can these examples be considered metadata?

~~~
pwdisswordfish2
They do not need to sell metadata. They can sell services. Neither Google nor
Facebook need to sell data. They sell services.

Those companies are not obligated to disclose what metadata they might have.
Neither is NextDNS.

If the Privacy Policy stated that NextDNS will not create, collect or acquire
metadata about its users, then we would have less reason to be concerned.

However the NextDNS Privacy Policy is all of nine sentences. It is not very
restrictive.

------
slenk
Just a perspective - 300k DNS queries is not very much. 1 full day of home use
+ work (most DNS goes over VPN for that) and I am at 130k queries. So you'll
get a nice little trial, but don't expect it to last very long, imo

~~~
ikornaselur
I'm genuinely surprised you've made 130k dns queries in one day.

I've been using NextDNS now for half a year or so and I have 1,021,075 queries
in the last 90 days, or roughly ~11k a day. I have ~69k in the past 7 days.

I have this set up on all my devices.

Are you running a home server or something that could explain so many
requests?

~~~
slenk
I have ~50 docker containers running with various stuff I am working on. I am
sure that contributes quite a bit.

2 Windows 10 machines make a LOT of phone-home queries.

~~~
slenk
Oh, and a Samsung TV, which gets really query-happy if you block its tracking
domain

------
PascLeRasc
"Try it now. No sign up required"

I love that phrase. This looks like a fantastic service!

~~~
lucasverra
It is, been using it since multiple months. I have no more ads on my iphone
now, for free. The dns request pass throught Switzerland and i feel i have 007
level privacy. sweet !!

~~~
ac29
DNS level blockers arent really for privacy - your ISP can still see all of
the connections your device is making. It can however greatly reduce
connections to known tracking domains.

------
leokennis
Love this service. Gladly paying a subscription now. It’s like a pihole
without having to worry about keeping it running, updated etc. So ideal for
not-super-techy people like me.

One feature request if the team is reading along a pause button to disable
blocking for 1/5/15/60 minutes.

------
bretthopper
I really wanted to like and use NextDNS but my latency was ~200ms vs maybe
10-40ms for my ISP resolver. I'm fine with paying a bit of a latency price for
the extra features and privacy, but not that much. And I'm located in Toronto,
not somewhere remote.

~~~
nextdns
Looks like a case of bad anycast routing, as we have a PoP in Toronto! It
happens and is usually easily fixable, can you talk to us via the chat on our
website (or at support@nextdns.io)?

A map of our network for anyone interested:

[https://i.imgur.com/2uenEAZ.png](https://i.imgur.com/2uenEAZ.png)

~~~
bretthopper
I figured I'd activate it again and test it first... and of course it's way
better now! Consistently getting around 40ms now so I'll keep it enabled and
try again :)

~~~
nicolas_
Definitely try again! I'm also in Toronto and I haven't had latency problems.

------
nicolas_
I've been using NextDNS for the past few months and it's a fantastic product!

I don't need Blockada on my phone anymore and I can block whatever I want at
the router level instead of doing it on each devices.

Keep up the good work!

------
admax88q
What I don't get about DNS, is why doesnt every device just run its own
recursive caching resolver. Why ask ISPs and hotspot providers to resolve your
requests?

What would be the downside outisde of corporate networks?

~~~
thanksforfish
A cache shared by a couple thousand people would have lots of stuff already
cached. Running your own would be add latency as you'd need to fully resolve
more domains.

~~~
admax88q
Only on initial use. Most DNS records have a cache time of 24 hours, so if
you're using the internet every day, you're unlikely to notice.

Some latency when visiting a new site seems like a small price to pay for
side-stepping all the shenanigans that ISPs have been doing to DNS, without
having to defer trust to yet another cloud provider.

------
AnonC
Where is the pricing information? I couldn't find it on the homepage or in the
help page (even searching there doesn't help). Even the article on 300K free
queries a month [1] doesn't have anything related to pricing.

Where is the announcement that it's out of beta? I don't see that in the
homepage either. What am I missing?

[1]: [https://help.nextdns.io/en/articles/3962038-what-happens-
aft...](https://help.nextdns.io/en/articles/3962038-what-happens-
after-300k-queries)

~~~
jhvkjhk
Pricing information is at
[https://nextdns.io/pricing](https://nextdns.io/pricing), there's a link to
this on the homepage.

I didn't found their releasing news too, maybe their announcement is just
deleting “free during the beta” on the pricing page?

------
29athrowaway
DNS is not an encrypted protocol.

The people routing your DNS traffic can inspect it and even tamper it (e.g.:
your ISP) even if you pick DNS servers other than the ones provided by your
ISP. Your privacy is not guaranteed.

DNS over HTTPS/DNS over TLS is encrypted and may offer better privacy, if you
trust them, that is.

------
m-p-3
I'm a fan of their service, and because most browsers support DNS-over-HTTPS
natively I can put the configuration right into my browser settings and have
the same level of DNS filtering even when I'm outside of my home network
without VPN.

~~~
nextdns
Google Chrome (and some Chromium forks) will also be supporting custom DNS-
over-HTTPS providers very soon (it's already being rolled out to some users).

~~~
Already__Taken
It's in my chrome://flags/#dns-over-https currently 81.0.4044.138 (Official
Build) (64-bit)

~~~
nextdns
I meant this:

[https://i.imgur.com/tZh6p0x.png](https://i.imgur.com/tZh6p0x.png)

As far as we know, it's slowly being rolled out and not behind any flag
(unfortunately).

~~~
7ewis
Oh that's in Canary now? Will give it a try

------
0xbkt
How is this actually different from using Cloudflare DNS (1.1.1.1)?

For ads, I already use AdGuard.

------
coldcode
If we all use enough of things like NextDNS then all ads will go away. Oh
wait, suddenly all websites except those with a paywall will exist. No more
news reports of any kind. No more free services. Nothing but a few sites that
sell T-shirts to struggle to survive. I don't like the present web either, but
somehow people have to make money. Unless we build in an infrastructure that
easily allows me to pay you to run a business online, I fail to see how in the
long run this total blockage of ads is a benefit for all.

Of course we live in HackerNewsLand, where the rest of technologically
illiterate humanity pays by watching ads so that we don't have to.

Somehow we have to use technology to find a way to balance the needs of those
who are online serving us content/information/etc with a less irritating and
horrific way to pay for it. Without a solution for that, the future is going
to be a lot less diverse and a lot more frustrating, although in a different
way.

~~~
tosers4
I don't thing most people are against ads. What's the issue with a simple .png
add in a banner or at the side as long as it's not screaming at you? or the
occasional sponsored content. There are 2 big issues that people hate about
ads:

\- Obnoxious ads that take away from you browsing experience

\- Tracking, spying, privacy, monopolies from ad tech and all that stuff.

And those even combine, as all the tracking makes sites slower.

Hacker news works on the sponsored content way. (but it's just one sponoer
which it's also its owner) The site is kept low cost as possible, and YC uses
it to promote its startups One YC posts on the front page, don't really bother
us too much, as long as they don't become obnoxious.

------
porker
If you're in the UK and your family like watching Channel 4's 4oD, I had to
whitelist *.fwmrm.net for it to play.

Otherwise 4oD think you have an ad blocker enabled and the video refuses to
start.

------
Gimpei
I've been using NextDNS and really enjoy it. I've found it a lot easier to
manage than pihole. Only issue I have is that it doesn't seem to work with the
Economist.

------
elktea
I had it on my phone for a while, sadly it breaks URLs in the twitter app
because it was blocking the analytics redirect. Nice service otherwise

~~~
agotterer
I believe you can whitelist certain domains. That might be a solution if that
was the only thing which wasn’t working for your needs.

------
k__
I like it, but it's sad that I have to run an extra VPN app on my Android
because Xiaomi doesn't allow me to configure private DNS.

~~~
nextdns
It's a "fake" VPN, it only captures the DNS traffic (that's just the
cleanest/most efficient way to do it).

~~~
k__
Yes, I thought so.

Still sad.

On my desktop systems I can configure it in the network options and never
think about it again. On Android I always close it if I don't think about it
when closing all apps, then I forget to restart it.

------
NicoJuicy
I can think of an entire niche that could grow nextdns into the public domain.

It only needs one feature :)

Is anyone of nextdns reading this? Possibility to contact?

------
drcongo
I absolutely love NextDNS and I don't think I've ever been so pleased for a
product to start charging me.

------
Brajeshwar
Request to NextDNS, if you are listening, can we have servers in the Southern
Part of India too? Thanks.

------
tipoftheiceberg
Am I “grandfathered in” if I was using NextDns during beta?

~~~
sa1
I got a warning that I was approaching the limit of free queries, so it
appears that the answer is no.

------
ycombonator
For me Pihole on hosted vps has less latency than NextDNS

------
3ln00b
I hope they introduce MFA for the web config console

------
1f60c
I’ve just set it up, and so far I quite like it.

------
gigatexal
I don’t want “in depth analytics” from anything really especially a DNS
provider. How about a truly non-logging, ad-blocking, DNS provider that does
DNSSec?

~~~
OkGoDoIt
They actually have the ability to turn off all logging and analysis, pretty
easy and front-and-center, not buried deep in a hidden settings page like some
companies. Or you can limit it to a timeframe that makes sense for you. I have
mine set to delete everything after one hour. That way if I ever have issues I
can pretty easily debug the problem by going to my account details within the
hour.

------
jart
Consider reading IETF docs for how things like DNSSEC were intended to be
used.

~~~
arminiusreturns
Care to expand on what you are talking about? I've been very curious for a few
years about CurveDNS and less so dnssec, but I admit I haven't read the ietfs
yet.

------
ck2
recently discovered this opensource hosts solution for android

[https://github.com/AdAway/AdAway](https://github.com/AdAway/AdAway)

almost everything obeys hosts on android, works great on lineageos

~~~
nicolas_
You can add AdAway to your blocklist in NextDNS super easily
[https://imgur.com/a/VVKM8TF](https://imgur.com/a/VVKM8TF)

